# Help, Can I use 16" wheels on 335i



## dfusnik (Jul 7, 2010)

Recently my 2011 328i was in an accident and I will be replacing it with a 2011/12 335xi. Will I be able to use my 16" Rial Salerno winter wheels on the 335 or will I have to buy a new 17" set? Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

16" wheels do not fit over the 335i brakes, sorry. Only a handful of 17" wheels will fit.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------

